# Woodworking classes among the clouds



## madts

Nice write-up.


----------



## NormG

Sounds like it was very much worth the journey


----------



## murch

Glad you enjoyed it. If you go again pls do another blog. That was interesting.


----------



## baldeaglebaby

I have been there several times but never taken any classes. It is a great place to go. I look forward to going to a class sometime. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RGtools

I am heading to Seattle in October, I would love to figure out a way to take some sort of class while I was there…this might be a bit out of the way but I will have to see if there might be a way to make it happen and please the Mrs in the process.

Thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## doordude

inquiring minds want to know how much a class for hand plane essentials would be?
DHS; aren't you glad your wife, had the where with all to pay for those classes! lluucckkyy


----------



## DHS

Doordude would like to know how much the hand plane essentials class costs. It is $240 plus $15 for materials (so $255). You can check out the classes on the schools web site here: http://www.ptwoodschool.com. Click on 2012 Woodworking Schedule to view upcoming courses. Each course has a description and the price for each course is listed at the bottom of the course description page.


----------

